# Little Bit of Good News Little Bit of Bad News



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

*Well as most of you know I am in a relationship with someone for about 2 years now and we JUST bought a house. Well........last night we split on account of several issues. So i had to pack and leave and move back to my moms. She lives in the country and does not get DSL yet....so I wont be able to get on AS regulaly ...okay now

the good news i am totally okay of course i am going to miss him, but i am falling back rather easy. My mom makes me feel great. My name was not on any of the house papers to i am not tied to anything, Jay now has 5 acres to stretch out on, I DO have a lap top with WiFi which will STAY in my truck.....and I can finally just be....ME!  So get ready for the new and improved Brandy *


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Jayda went with you right?! 

Sorry about the loss, but it's probably his!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Jayda went with you right?!
> 
> Sorry about the loss, but it's probably his!


Yeah Jay went with me!!lol She is the cause of the argument kinda but its alot deeper than just her. He told me I had to get rid of her and well......yeah


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. Glad your doing ok with it tho.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> Yeah Jay went with me!!lol She is the cause of the argument kinda but its alot deeper than just her. He told me I had to get rid of her and well......yeah


It's me or the..... What?! Pack my bags?! What?! LOL

sorry a little humor is sometimes good in a bad situation! at least she will not be loved by one, and secretly envied by another


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> It's me or the..... What?! Pack my bags?! What?! LOL
> 
> sorry a little humor is sometimes good in a bad situation! at least she will not be loved by one, and secretly envied by another


HA ha ha ha


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You can't tell a girl to get rid of her dog.(or their computer) That's just crazy. Sorry that happened to you. You'll find someone smarter.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Don't know the situation or the history, seriously!! you or the dog...I would have bounced quick too.

Atleast you have a bunch of idiots on here to make you laugh!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

good luck on your new venture. hope everything works out for you girl! hey, you got your dog, what else does a girl need?


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

It was definitely his loss, I dare a man to tell me to get rid of my babies hahahaha not gonna happen. Glad your doing so well with it.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah me and my current hubby have both done that...dumped people for our dogs Needles to say we are happier and our dogs are too. It does stink for the sadness though. sorry but chin up.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Good luck with everything =)


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Good luck, if he gives you an ultimatum like that it isn't worth it anyways!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

He wanted you to get rid of your dog what a jerk I would of done the same as you.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Awh girl. If you're happy, Im happy!!!

And if youll be around more, IM EVEN HAPPIER! I need my Jay fix!!!
Id never give up Maile for my boyfriend. LOL. Pack my bags or get rid of the dog? Ha. Keep my stuff, IM OUT!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

hahaha thanks guys i really appreciate it you guys have no idea. I Secluded my self so long from everyone for him bouncing back is pretty difficult, because i have no one there other than my mom and bless her heart she works her fingers to the bone everyday for 12 hours she can't be there all the time. Reading all of your comments make me feel good....and at least makes me feel that I made the right decision. Also....its much much MUCH deeper than just Jayda. Some people just can't change for the better no matter what.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> hahaha thanks guys i really appreciate it you guys have no idea. I Secluded my self so long from everyone for him bouncing back is pretty difficult, because i have no one there other than my mom and bless her heart she works her fingers to the bone everyday for 12 hours she can't be there all the time. Reading all of your comments make me feel good....and at least makes me feel that I made the right decision. Also....its much much MUCH deeper than just Jayda. Some people just can't change for the better no matter what.


I really feel for you, if my fiance and I broke up I wouldn't know how to pick my self back up. Sometimes it scares me because I never shared my life with someone like I do with her. I am done with the whole party club scene and I think it would be nearly impossible to find someone that I would be compatible with You are lucky because you have the doggy and I think it will def help you a lot.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I really feel for you, if my fiance and I broke up I wouldn't know how to pick my self back up. Sometimes it scares me because I never shared my life with someone like I do with her. I am done with the whole party club scene and I think it would be nearly impossible to find someone that I would be compatible with You are lucky because you have the doggy and I think it will def help you a lot.


Yeah jay helps occupy me, but I am lucky god blessed me with the ability to shut my self off and take the pain easily. I have never been with someone serious like i was with Jon I wanted it all the house the cars the kids, and just like that its taken. There won't be another for a very long time. Just gotta focus on me and what I want. I am have always been able to fall down and get right back....takes alot to hold me down...have not ever had anything to stop me and hold me down....i dread the day i find something that can....and not for me...but for the world.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I feel ya! I just went through a break up.... still dealing with the aftermath. I miss her, she may have been my favorite yet. Bouncing back though!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Were here for you Brandy!!!!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Were here for you Brandy!!!!


thanks so much!!


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't know you very well yet Brandy, I'm still new. But I respect your decision and I wish you much luck. I would have done the same thing !


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

You made the right choice Jay will never judge you, 
turn his back on you, and will always be happy to see you. 
Stay strong


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Chaos4ever said:


> You made the right choice Jay will never judge you,
> turn his back on you, and will always be happy to see you.
> Stay strong


Thank you I appreciate it!!!


----------

